# Alone This Week



## ScrapMetal (Oct 13, 2011)

Whyemier said:


> The Wife should be home tonite (do Teaberry shuffle [kinda like a 'RiverDance' but a whole lot easier]) I know, I know, I'm a wimp, can't get along without her.  But someone has to cook, clean and generally take care of the place...and me.
> 
> Whyemier



Sounds pretty much like how our house goes.  Well, except for that my wife doesn't like to leave me alone by myself.  I think it makes her nervous to think of what she might find when she gets back.    

-Ron


----------



## Starlight Tools (Nov 10, 2011)

Poor boys

My young lady went to her daughter's on Monday, will be gone for an indefinite period of time.

Young daughter is what you say, a little bit pregnant, 32 weeks, twins both 5 lbs approx, and in a rush to get out of that crowded room, so she has been placed on bed rest to try to keep the little suckers from popping too soon.

So GF took a Leave of Absense from work and headed there to help out with daughter and grand daughter.  Son-in-law is useless.  Oh well what we do for our kids. 

Meanwhile I am bach'ing it.  so Whyemier, I feel your pain.  Fortunately, or unfortunately, I am very capable of cooking and cleaning so I won't starve.  Actually need to learn to cook for one, as always have piles of left overs. LOL

But it sure is quiet here, all by my lonesome.  given me lots of time to edit the duplicate pictures on this site.  Twins, Quads, Hextuplets but mostly octuplets.

Walter


----------

